# Grouse finale!



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Went on my last Grouse hunt of the season Friday wth member Stormeye in the southeastern part of the State. Geez, several years have gone by and I still miss our February and never have been convinced of or understood the reasons they took it away. Holy smokes! I thought our rivers and creeks up here were blown-out, you guys down there really took it on the chin! Lots 'o water. 
We had a great day, found some new territory and got some excercise. It saddens me however to think that this will probably be my Lab's last year hunting the hills in Ohio. Ivy did a great job and covered miles of ground, but she'll be 12 in May and judging by how she acted on Saturday, I think it was too rough on her. Next year she'll more than likely be retrieving Doves and maybe some flatland Grousing in Mich. She sure was a trooper though. Anyhow, we only managed 1 flush and no shots, but it was worth every step.


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

I've jumped a couple over the years deer hunting in old clear cuts and my hats are off to you guys that hunt those birds! All that hard hunting in rough country and stuff so thick that if you do jump one it would be next to impossible to swing a shotgun. Best wishes to your lab in next years semi retirement!


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

The grouse population must be very low here in Ohio. I've heard from guys who hunt them that this is because there is very little clear cutting any more and new growth is what you need for a good grouse population


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

yeah, the population is low but there has been a lot of cutting over the last 7-10 years and hopefully that will result in better #s. Plus the forest fire in shawnee has led to them cutting another 2,000 plus acres. 
i hear you on the dog , my pointer is 11 now. I will only hunt her for an hour or so anymore. then let the pups go. if i over do her, she can barley walk the next couple of days. Look into some supplements they seem to help.


----------

